# My Micro 4/3 Camera Outsold my Full-Frame DSLR



## nerwin (Mar 24, 2017)

Take a deep breath and read...

https://petapixel.com/2017/03/24/battle-micro-43-camera-outsold-full-frame-dslr/

Oh here we ago again. How many times has a similar article been posted on PetaPixel?

So we all should take this guys advice and ditch all our camera equipment and buy a M43 system to be the end all be all solution?

Just because his most sold photos happened to be from a M43 does not mean a damn thing, in my opinion. There are many more factors to consider before concluding that M43 is king and full frame is a marketing gimmick. Give me a break.

All cameras have their places, I could even make an argument for owning a 1" sensor, M43, APS-C, full frame & even medium format.

Now I thought that everyone was on the same page about gear? I was pretty sure we all had a understanding that gear doesn't really matter. You can take good and crappy photos with ANY camera. Sensor size does not make you a better or worse photographer, they only offer technical advantages and sometimes limitations in certain situations.

I think it's ridiculous for someone to write an article for PetaPixel to tell everyone to sell their DSLR for a M43, not everyone shoots landscapes, not everyone is a street photographer, not everyone is a travel photographer, not everyone sells stock photos. Everyone has different niches and needs.

First we had digital vs film war, brand war and now sensor war. Everything is a war these days. When is it going to stop?

Who cares what your camera you use. Your opinion is only your opinion.

I really wish PetaPixel would stop posting this crap!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2017)

PetaPixel specializes in clickbait articles, sensationalism, unfounded rumors, and crap. So...this *piece* is right in their wheelhouse.

Sales of pictures are usually driven by content, not by creation format or brand of camera that made the image. Trying to put capture format ahead of content is a fool's errand. So--perfect for a PetaPixel piece! And your wish that PetaPixel will "*stop posting crap*"? Most unlikely--it's one of their specialties.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 24, 2017)

Someday there will be a article on PetaPixel that talks about how they ditched their digital medium format for their smartphone. Haha.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2017)

Perhaps someone should let him know that is Vegas strip shot that we can't do with are DSLR that he can do with his precious m 4/3 that he has blown highlights and nothing looks to be in focus except one or two buildings in the far back corner.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 25, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Perhaps someone should let him know that is Vegas strip shot that we can't do with are DSLR that he can do with his precious m 4/3 that he has blown highlights and nothing looks to be in focus except one or two buildings in the far back corner.



Well M43 only has so much dynamic range lol.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2017)

There no doubt the m43 Olympus is a nice little system and all the nice lenses until your heart is content but as you pointed out its not the right choice for everyone.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 25, 2017)

Exactly. I'd love to own one, I been even considered getting one for travel, that's if I traveled lol.

The thing is though, mirrorless APS-C cameras are not really that much bigger than some M43 cameras and I'd much rather have a APS-C over a M43 sensor (I'm not a fan of 4:3 aspect). The other biggest concern is the poor battery life. I don't want to carry bunch of batteries in my pocket.

If I popped a 35 f/2D or 50 1.8G on my D610, its not that big and it's quite light and the battery last all day.

I suppose if I traveled all the time and wanted a compact interchangeable lens system and have fast zooms, then M43 would probably be the way to go. Even fast zooms for mirrorless APS-C cameras are still quite large. Its physics! Bigger sensors need bigger lenses.

I'd personally only want to get a M43 camera to adapt really old vintage rangefinder lenses to, just for fun.


----------



## kap55 (Mar 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I really wish PetaPixel would stop posting this crap!



The only way PetaPixel will stop posting this crap is if people stop reading it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's a good example of the hyperbole this article was built around:
_
"  I’ve sold all of my Canon gear—every last bit of it. I would recommend you do the same. Use eBay to get the best return. DSLRs are a dying breed, and full-frame sensors are a sales gimmick for an industry with a shrinking bottom line. Don’t feed into the machine. I just saved you thousands of dollars and a sore back.  _"

Pretty much B.S. from this fellow. Exaggerating the state of an entire industry to make a point in a PetaPixel article undercuts his credibility in a substantial way. We get it--he loves his little Olympus. But the idea that its tiny sensor and 4:3 aspect ratio is the ideal camera for all shooters...this drops this article down to the level of crap writing.

His fanboy love for mirrorless systems was another credibility killer. Note that nature, sports, and wildlife shooters are all pretty much working on the cutting edge these days, and the FF/FX/APS-C d-slr cameras from Canon and Nikon dominate those genres. And for people who need a battery that can last an entire sports event, d-slr batteries are unequalled by any mirrorless system, since the d-slr does not suck juice every second the photographer is composing an image. dPreview's NFL football game Sony mirrorless challenge killed three batteries, and required a fourth battery--to get through a mere 700 frames at a Seahawks game. Wow! What would an all-day mirrorless wedding take? Eight batteries?

Yeah, the d-slr is dead. Let's sell off all our gear, and buy little Oly cameras! None of us needs anything more than a small Olympus. And half a dozen batteries.


----------



## cgw (Mar 25, 2017)

It's the parochialism that's so predictable and tiresome--my fave adjectives for Petapixel. I shoot everything from Mamiya 6x7 to Fuji mirrorless and love 'em all. The little Fuji X100T is dumb fun--so much image quality from so small a package. But I use my Nikon D7200 to scan the TMY-2 negs my Mamiya 645 Pro, Mamiya RB67 Pro S and Bronica SQ-B kits spit out.Wouldn't part with my Nikon manual and AF gear for anything, especially since the film ecosystem is lively and intact where I stumble around. Why limit yourself?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2017)

cgw said:
			
		

> It's the parochialism that's so predictable and tiresome--my fave adjectives for Petapixel. I shoot everything from Mamiya 6x7 to Fuji mirrorless and love 'em all. The little Fuji X100T is dumb fun--so much image quality from so small a package. But I use my Nikon D7200 to scan the TMY-2 negs my Mamiya 645 Pro, Mamiya RB67 Pro S and Bronica SQ-B kits spit out.Wouldn't part with my Nikon manual and AF gear for anything, especially since the film ecosystem is lively and intact where I stumble around. Why limit yourself?



WELL-SAID, cgw! parochialism indeed! And predicatable. And tiresome. They just never stop with that s***.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 25, 2017)

I would get a m43 the day they come out with a 50mm f/0.7 
Or 75mm f/1.0


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I would get a m43 the day they come out with a 50mm f/0.7
> Or 75mm f/1.0



"Are you, or have you ever been, a member of the Equivalence Party of Canada?"  lol....riffing on a 1950's reference there.

BTW, just saw a newly-created portrait photo made with the 105mm f/1.4 NIKKOR adapted to the new Fuji GFX50 44x33 digital MF camera today on FB...wow! What a lens!

Interestingly, there's a whole 10,000 members in the Fuji GFX 50 FB group now, all salivating over Fuji's newly released digital mirrorless, and its 44x33 Sony-made sensor. I saw a 6-stop-undere-exposure and its subsequent software "lift"  done with four cameras on dPReview, one was from a Canon 5D something-or-other, a 42-MP Sony FX camera, and the Nikon D810 fX camera. The Canon in dead-last, the Nikon and the Sony 42-MP were close and good, but the bigger  44x33 Sony sensor was the clear-but-close winner over the SOny A7 model and the Nikon 810, with the absolute best noise performance in the dark areas going to--wait for it--the BIGGEST sensor.

There is no way an Oly 4/3 sensor could hope to match the technical image quality of those three *star cameras*...it's just not as much sensor real estate as 24x36, or 44x33.

There is one thing I do think is neat, and that is the 4: 3 aspect ratio for people pictures...3:2 is NOT ideal, it's just NOT the best aspect ratio for talls of people. 4:3 is much easier to work with I think than is 3:2.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 26, 2017)

Derrel said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > I would get a m43 the day they come out with a 50mm f/0.7
> ...



I guess the fact that I've been using 35mm film and now aps-c & fx sensor for years now that I'm really use to the 3:2 aspect and like it. What's wrong with that?


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 26, 2017)

That Fuji GFX50 Oh man wow.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, nice!!!!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Much of the time,  my final product is an 8x10. So much cropping. 
I use my 105mm /1.4 almost 90% of the time now. 

When travelling, I do like to borrow a m4/3 camera.


----------

